# My Macy Has cancer :(



## waitmanff (Apr 17, 2014)

This is my Macy, she has been diagnosed with Mammary carcinoma! We have started treatment, but the success rate isn't good for this type, please send as many prayers and good wishes my way!!! She is only 6 years old n I need more time with her!


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2014)

She so cute. I am so sorry. I know the loss of young ones, it's hard. I sure hope she can pull through the treatments for you. I will keep the two of you in my thoughts. Just remember to stop when it's too painful for her, as hard as it may be. I don't believe they deserve to suffer with all they do for us


----------



## waitmanff (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you  and yes, I would never let her suffer. She's my heart!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 17, 2014)

So sorry!!! My old kitty has lymphoma so I know how hard it is. I will send up lots of prayers for you and Macy.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry, that is awful. We will pray for you and Macy. May God be your wisdom and Macy's strength.


----------

